# Solved: Chkdsk volume is dirty



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

I when I start up my computer it is coming up with a message.
Checking files system on C.
The type of volume is NTFS.
The volume is dirty.
Chkdsk is verifying files 1-3 then it is indexes 2-3then security descripters 3-3.
The computer runs through to 100% and it is clear this happens every time I restart computer.
I have run chkdsk manually and defragmented but the message still keeps coming back.
When I open up Picasa 3 it comes up with a messagem,Picasa 3.EXE-corrupt file exception processing message c0000102 Parameters 75b6b7c 75b6b7c . 
Also another message is DDE server windows Picasa3.exe corrupt file


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Go to a Command Prompt and type:

CHKNTFS /X C:

That'll disable and clear the dirty bit.

Then run:

CHKDSK /R

Which will require a reboot and will take a long time to scan but will also scan for bad sectors on the drive.

Then back at the command prompt re-enable the normal CHKDSK behavior by typing:

CHKNTFS /D

You may also want to run the manufacturer's diagnostics on the drive to make sure its not failing.

CHKNTFS info: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/160963

I'd also uninstall and reinstall Picasa 3.


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply I have deleted Picasa3. dont want to seem stupid but when you state Go to a command prompt do you mean the "Run" section in tne start up box


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In Run type CMD and press ENTER then you'll be a command prompt.


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

Many thanks it appears to have solved the problem


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Good, I'd test the hard drive with the manufacturer's diagnostics just to be safe.


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I thought everything was ok when I turned on my computer this morning it came up again with volume is dirty. I did everything you suggested and ran the manufacturers system it appeared to be ok until today


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What brand of drive is it? Which diagnostics was it?


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

The computer is a Dell 8300 120GB Hard Drive,120GB(7200rpm)8MB cache IDE HD I am afraid that is as much as I can tell you.Unfortunately I can use a computer but that is my limit is this any good to you


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to Right Click on My Computer and go to Manage. Then click on Device Manager and click on the plus sign to expand the Disk Drives section. It should tell you what drive you have there.


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

The drive is st3120026a many thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tested the drive with the Seagate diagnsotics: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

I have downloaded Seagate and run the the programme I have rebooted twice and it as come up no problem when I run the diagnostic check they all showed clear so I hope you have solved my problem Many Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If it found notjign wrong it shouldn't have fixed your issue...


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thought I had it cracked put computer on this morning Dirty disc again.I ran Seatools.Smart Test Pass,Short DST Pass,Long DST Pass,Short Generic Inner Scan, Outer Scan,All Pass, Long Generic Pass. No message with "nitjign wrong" appeared.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Again so it might be software thats causing it but I couldn't tell you what. Any viruses or spyware maybe? Do a scan here: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## bradguy (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it is finally solved I ran the virus check it did not find anything but since then I have closed down and restarted my computer 3 times and it as been ok so hopefully the problemis solved. Many Thanks for you help


----------

